# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی

## شادی 78

سلام با رتبه ۲۲۰۰۰ تربیت معلم دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول میشم رشته ام تجربی

----------

